# Do any of you



## sweatequity (Dec 16, 2010)

have this GPS unit?  Just looking for a few reviews.

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s...002000?cmCat=CROSSSELL_THUMBNAIL#BVQAWidgetID


----------

